# TFT reinigen



## Alex2xm (28. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Zusammen,

mal ne ganz banale Frage.
Wie kann man am besten das TFT des Laptops reinigen? 
Mit einem weichen Tuch ist Staub ja schnell weg, nur wie bekommt man so richtigen Schmutz weg?

Danke für die Antwort im Voraus

Alexander


----------



## Fabian (28. Dezember 2003)

Ich benutzt dafuer spezielle Tuecher (Ednet. Clean! - "LCD Wet & Dry"). Damit wird alles sauber .


----------



## Erpel (28. Dezember 2003)

Anhauchen+Brillenputztuch aus Stoff.
Verzichte auf diese feuchten Einwegbrillentücher, die können die Oberfläche beschädigen.


----------



## zeromancer (7. Januar 2004)

Zewa und Mr. Propper  
Nee, quatsch - Küchentuch und stinknormalen Glasreiniger.


----------

